# Nursing Jobs in Dubai



## Kizpug (Sep 17, 2008)

My husband and I are looking at moving to Dubai in January next year. I am a registered nurse working mainly in Occupational and Travel Health. Does anyone know of any agencies that may be able to find me some work in these areas.

Thanks


----------



## abunurse (Nov 14, 2008)

Kizpug said:


> My husband and I are looking at moving to Dubai in January next year. I am a registered nurse working mainly in Occupational and Travel Health. Does anyone know of any agencies that may be able to find me some work in these areas.
> 
> Thanks


Don't know about agencies but I do know that in Abu Dhabi at Mafraq Hospital they will be recuirting ocupational health nurses early next year - you can apply directly to the hospital via the cheif nurse or nursing recuritment. The CNO is Gail Smith - e-mail is [email protected]. I work there and love it although it is a very challenging place to work at the moment


----------

